# Blackberry Enterprise Server Management - Unable to initialize the MAPI using profile



## mrajoiner (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Guys. I'm fairly new to supporting BLACKBERRY server. I'm receiving this message when I attempt to login to Blackberry enterprise management server. Is anyone familiar with this problem - betteryet - a resolution?

Thanks a bunch --


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I hope you found this already and have not been waiting but here you go -

http://www.blackberry.com/knowledge...lize_MAPI_profile.html?nodeid=396600&vernum=0

Or just putting Unable to initialize MAPI profile into google works too.


----------



## mrajoiner (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks a bunch! it worked!!!


----------



## mrajoiner (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks a bunch - it is workin fine!!!


----------

